
Grou.ps Raises $1.1 Million And Goes Open Source - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/groups_seriesa_open_source.php
======
bayareaguy
A trivial search turns up plenty of copies including this one
[http://www.silobreaker.com/DocumentReader.aspx?Item=5_873749...](http://www.silobreaker.com/DocumentReader.aspx?Item=5_873749762)

~~~
Sujan
Yeah sure, but there has to be a reason readwriteweb.com deleted it. So this
was more a question why this is gone...

------
Sujan
Gone?

